# Got to get rid of a lab



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

City has cracked down on me and I need to get rid of a dog. Sage is a yellow lab, and he is 1 1/2 years old. I have worked him a little and is ok with here, and sit. I haven't had the time to put into him. I did take him sage grouse hunting last year and he worked great. He has an incredible amount of prey drive and retriever instinct. I have his papers so you can get him registered if you want. His mom was a pointing lab out of Tiger Mountain kennels, and she was an incredible dog on both upland and waterfowl. I hate to do this but I need to get rid of him. 

I do not want to sell him, so he is going to be for free. I just want him to go to a good home where they will hunt him. So if you can provide Sage with a good home then give me a call.

Thanks,
Ray Carter
801-427-5179


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ray, If you get rid of the Lab, who'll keep the fleas off the other dogs? :mrgreen: 

On a serious note, That sux Ray, I've dealt with the city on that same issue and they have no sense of humor. Good luck finding him a good home.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya it sucks, my dogs are cared for better then most. I moved away from the city to have my dogs and horses. Yet moving in the country still doesn't give me that right. Got to love politics. 

As far as keeping the fleas off, I still will bring my brother-in-laws wirehair around to do that..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Ya it sucks, my dogs are cared for better then most. I moved away from the city to have my dogs and horses. Yet moving in the country still doesn't give me that right. Got to love politics.
> 
> As far as keeping the fleas off, I still will bring my brother-in-laws wirehair around to do that..... :mrgreen:


That is odd, are you still in city limits? Which municipality would work you over on that in the "country?"


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

Have you found a home for sage yet?


----------

